# plow lights



## al45target (Jan 21, 2012)

06 Silverado, 3/4 ton. Lost the low beam drivers side.. New blub no difference. High beam works. Rang out wires from head light to plug, ok. Where do I start now. Fisher MM-2. Al.


----------



## allen81 (Jan 9, 2011)

al45target;1427251 said:


> 06 Silverado, 3/4 ton. Lost the low beam drivers side.. New blub no difference. High beam works. Rang out wires from head light to plug, ok. Where do I start now. Fisher MM-2. Al.


Did you ever fix your issue? I have the same issue. But right now I have both lights working on high beams but passenger is bright and driver side is dim.


----------



## al45target (Jan 21, 2012)

No issue still there. Rang out the light blue wire from the plow light, (dim) to the Isolation module. I think that might be the problem.Wire is good all the way. ANYBODY am I on the right track?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Is it a 3 pin ISO?


----------



## al45target (Jan 21, 2012)

Issue not fixed. Going nuts. Rang out the wire for low beam, all okay. Installed new he4adlight relay no help. Next step I guess is going to the dealer. Al


----------



## al45target (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes it is 3-port module. Put in new headlight relay, no help. The low bean drivers side on truck works. ARE WE GOING TO GET ANY SNOW?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you double ck the plow harness to truck harness?? There's an a and b on the plow plug. Make sure that's the right way


----------



## al45target (Jan 21, 2012)

I found those A and B plugs you are talking from before, behind the left headlight. On both plugs have an A side and a B side. I may not be the sharpest knife in the drawer, but how can you tell if they are right if both have the same markings on each plug? Al


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok if i remember correctly...the way they work are......if your truck has pos. Or neg switched lights. If your truck has pos. Switched light then on the plow harness side, it will say low beam pos(something like that). And the other pin will say drs. Common. So one side is gnd and ones pos. So you neede to double ck what your truck is,,then make sure there plugged in the right way.....i think it was pin a on the 3port that should have drs pwr.


----------



## al45target (Jan 21, 2012)

Okay, will give that a try. Get back to you after I check. Never had the problem last year or in Oct. storm. You gotta love the wires. Thanks dieselss, Al.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep they are great. Also double ck the gnd wire at the plow pump. Thats still what switches your lights,,,truck to plow


----------



## farmtruckerboy (Jan 18, 2009)

I also have a problem with my snow plow lights on my boss v-plow I move the lights up to shine further away but when I tighten them the go down I have even try putting my hand under the light and then tightened but that still does not work can anyone help me please?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Try the boss fourm farm. Might get better help there


----------



## farmtruckerboy (Jan 18, 2009)

ok thanks i ask them


----------



## brettz28 (Sep 17, 2012)

So I see your old reply here, and am wondering if you would mind elaborating?? I have a 2003 Tahoe with a 1 yr old ultramount. I have no low beam lights at all. The high beams work fine. The plow came off a 2004 silverado, and I thought everything would hook right up? If what you allude to below is my issue, do I just need to switch something on the ISO module, or be changing wires on the harness at the headlights???



dieselss;1435450 said:


> Ok if i remember correctly...the way they work are......if your truck has pos. Or neg switched lights. If your truck has pos. Switched light then on the plow harness side, it will say low beam pos(something like that). And the other pin will say drs. Common. So one side is gnd and ones pos. So you neede to double ck what your truck is,,then make sure there plugged in the right way.....i think it was pin a on the 3port that should have drs pwr.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well is it the same light harness? Did you look on westerns website to make sure its the same? Make sure it is and let's start there


----------



## brettz28 (Sep 17, 2012)

I did look at that and it showed the same harness. The thing is I had to kind of make some assumptions because western does not show this plow on a tahoe. 

It is doing the same type of thing as my Sierra did the last couple of years, bt then I knew the harness was incorrect. I did not know of this site at the time, so I just used the high beam plow lights and adjusted them down.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok if its the same. Ck the pwr and gnd and see which one is switched. Then on the western side there's an a and b side. Plug the connector in the right way


----------



## brettz28 (Sep 17, 2012)

This is where I am losing you, am I switch the wires at the headlights or changing plugs at the ISO module


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Headlights. Only. The factory tk connectors to the western connectors


----------



## brettz28 (Sep 17, 2012)

That is the issue!!

Now, and I missing something yet again, or am I cutting wires and resplicing the plug on the plow harness?? The plugs don't look like they would come apart??

Thanks so much for your help!!!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

No all you have to do is flip the western connectors at the factory connector. Should have an A and B on it. Flip then around and see what happens


----------

